# [ldap]mappage utilisateurs ldap et windows

## 22decembre

Bonjour

J'ai monté un serveur ldap, il fonctionne bien et permet de fournir les groupes et utilisateurs dans mon réseau.

Le problème c'est avec windows ! J'ai monté mes partages nfs dans un client windows, mais je ne sais pas comment fournir à windows les noms et groupes (pour permettre de travailler dans les partages nfs). D'autant plus que le but est de garder une authentification "light".

Quand j'ai installé nfs pour windows (avec SFU), l'installateur me propose un mappage via nis. On peut trouver un truc voisin avec ldap ?

Merci pour votre aide !

----------

## guilc

Je n'ai pas la réponse à ta question, mais peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

